# ISO rental cabin on lake



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

looking for something simple to take girlfriend and her boys to.. pet friendly . I fish everywhere !! and if I take them somewhere I go, they will be up at 4am and I would have them fishing all day. so looking for something new for them
Thanks for any info..


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

https://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p4174641 this place is in gobles on Mill lake. Then the same owners have a place on Hamlin lake. Here's the like to this one. https://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p4192939


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

VRBO aka Homeaway are good sites. Also craigslist in the target area you are looking. Also try calling a real estate office in the target area for a referral.


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

This place is very nice. $425 or so a week for a 2 bedroom cabin. $50 more to add a boat for a week. It's a very nice lake. Their beach is like 1/2 mile long. My kids love it there. I bring my 9.8 hp Tohatsu and put it on their boat.
https://www.redsandsresortcabins.com/

- Joe


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

JoeLansing said:


> This place is very nice. $425 or so a week for a 2 bedroom cabin. $50 more to add a boat for a week. It's a very nice lake. Their beach is like 1/2 mile long. My kids love it there. I bring my 9.8 hp Tohatsu and put it on their boat.
> https://www.redsandsresortcabins.com/
> 
> - Joe


& How's the fishing there?


----------

